
The Future of Hadoop Is Misty - smaili
https://haifengl.wordpress.com/2016/03/03/the-future-of-hadoop-is-misty/
======
Swinx43
It becomes even more of a challenge when you compare pure Hadoop against cloud
native solutions such as Google Big Query. The costs of running your own
Hadoop clusters on AWS, Azure or GCP is much higher than what using cloud
native solutions will be in the future.

